# Ear crop vet in DENHAM SPRINGS, LA please?



## M2LCB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there,

I live in Denham Springs, and was wondering if anyone from the area could recommend an ear crop vet? I emailed a breeder in the area, and they referred me to Dr. Scott at Dodge City Vet in Denham Springs. Their dogs' ears looked great, but before making the decision, I was wondering if anyone else has used him? Can you post pictures of the results please? Are there any other vets that do nice crops in the Denham Springs/Baton Rouge area? Please provide photos. We're interested in a short or battle/combat crop. I've called lots of clinics, and so far, Dodge City is the only that I have found in my area that does crops period.

Thanks!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I sent you a pm


----------



## abake17 (Jul 10, 2011)

I Live in Baton Rouge and was wondering who does a good in expensive job in the area


----------

